# Pet Stores...



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

This is from an ad a pet store in my city is running:

"Hedgehogs are peaceful and humorous by nature, and readily lend themselves to just about anyone's lifestyle and schedule.

Unlike hamsters, Guinea Pigs and other small rodents, pet hedgehogs do not give off any appreciable odor and they are easily litter trained."

It just makes me so sad how many people are going to impulsively buy these little guys thinking they're suitable to any lifestyle and schedule... and assume they're all easy to litter train! At least they don't say they're great pets for kids, but still... sigh. It just makes me sad and I wanted to share with people who actually understand.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow. Are THEY ever grossly misinformed. Hedgehogs can stink horribly sometimes, and they certainly aren't easy to litter train.

Let me guess, this was a PetSmart, right?


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Sela said:


> Wow. Are THEY ever grossly misinformed. Hedgehogs can stink horribly sometimes, and they certainly aren't easy to litter train.
> 
> Let me guess, this was a PetSmart, right?


Somewhere called Ruffins? I've never actually been, it's a bit outside the city. I don't think I'll ever go now... poor things.


----------



## Faifai (Jun 10, 2010)

You should probably print off a fact sheet and march into the store and educate the manager x:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

The manager would probably just get huffy with you and kick you out of the store, if the pet store owner really cared, then he would have worded the ad differently, not claimed they don't stink or can easily be litter trained, I'm actually suprised he'd print the litter training part, because you'd think people would complain after a couple of weeks of being unable to get them to use the litter. Even so, I'd probably still go hand him a sheet, then go stand outside his store and hand fact sheets to people.

Sad world we live in, anything for a buck, even the health and life of a pet.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That is just awful. It really is a sad, sad world.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

And you would think pet stores would actually want to be EDUCATED about the aniamals they sell....


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

jinglesharks said:


> This is from an ad a pet store in my city is running:
> 
> "Hedgehogs are peaceful and humorous by nature, and readily lend themselves to just about anyone's lifestyle and schedule.
> 
> ...


Those quotes come directly from the IHA website so you can't blame the petstore for being misled. They've obviously tried to get it right. http://hedgehogclub.com/introduction.html


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> jinglesharks said:
> 
> 
> > This is from an ad a pet store in my city is running:
> ...


Really? Well, then I don't blame them quite so much, but... well, doesn't that just seem... wrong? I mean, obviously not to someone who doesn't know any better, but shouldn't the IHA know better? I'm a bit disappointed, honestly.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

jinglesharks said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > jinglesharks said:
> ...


Yes, the IHA should know better and should update their information. I complained about some of what was written way back in 04 when I was first breeding and many of my customers had all this misleading information that they'd got from the IHA site. I know over the years many people including breeders as well as owners have complained but nothing ever changes. What particularly bothers me is the statement...


> Your pet should be kept indoors at normal room temperature (65 to 80oF)


This leads people to believe they are all fine at 65 degrees when in fact it is a very rare hedgehog that can tolerate 65.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Yes, the IHA should know better and should update their information. I complained about some of what was written way back in 04 when I was first breeding and many of my customers had all this misleading information that they'd got from the IHA site. I know over the years many people including breeders as well as owners have complained but nothing ever changes. What particularly bothers me is the statement...
> 
> 
> > Your pet should be kept indoors at normal room temperature (65 to 80oF)
> ...


That's terrible, I'm really sorry to hear that. And I can't imagine a hedgehog tolerating 65... I can barely tolerate 65.


----------



## bangeranggg (Apr 28, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the IHA should know better and should update their information. I complained about some of what was written way back in 04 when I was first breeding and many of my customers had all this misleading information that they'd got from the IHA site. I know over the years many people including breeders as well as owners have complained but nothing ever changes. What particularly bothers me is the statement...
> ...


I work from 8-6:30 then have a 45 minute commute so my days are booked - my roommate went to a pet store today (she used to work at) to pick up lamps for me. One of the workers who she said, "Was an animal expert" said he didn't know where YOU guys were getting your information from. He said not to trust the internet because they could be kept at 65. :shock: 
I told her to ignore him & get me the lamps. :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

bangeranggg said:


> I told her to ignore him & get me the lamps.


Good. The people on this forum DO know what they're talking about, people at most pet stores are uneducated about their jobs. HHC is, as far as I'm concerned, the best place anywhere for hedgehog information.


----------

